# Euthanasia



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As you know I have been fostering cats for ESMA.
On Saturday I found them a nice forever home with a young American lad who was enchanted with their antics when he came to visit me.

ESMA is now in desperate need for funds to feed the 300 plus cats they have, they are also looking for money for livery fees for a horse they bought from a cruel owner and then brought back from the dead.

I have had someone contact me asking me if I will take on a blind kitten until it can be found a home.. I have refused.

I feel as if everything is done to save animals that would be better euthanised but for some reason they wont do it. I even suggested that they should just pay for the horses to be euthised humanely rather than bought as this just creates a market, then the many thousands spent on vet fees etc and of course you then have to find a home for horse could be spent on animals that have a better quality of life, A horse in a paddock eats as much as two sheep.

Why will they not euthanise animals?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree with all you say there. There isn't the laws unlike our own countries for those who abuse animals. So over there it be one big circle as you say.. that could in the end turn into some money making scheme for the abuser. Especially if organisations like ESMA paying to rescue! 

To me if an animal isn't going to have a reasonable quality of life it just not fair to force them to carry on living. Vet fee's always high to cost more to send an animal to a vet than us to go to a doctor and a lot of Egyptians can't even fund their own healths! (Sadly!)

I guess with regard to euthanasia it going to land up being some cultural or religous reasoning behind it!


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Why will they not euthanise animals?


Euthanization, suicide, assisted suicides are forbidden in Islam.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm much more cynical than everyone here I guess. 

Is there a remote chance that keeping them alive and asking generous and warm hearted donors for finantial help is more profitable than euthanaising them?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Euthanization, suicide, assisted suicides are forbidden in Islam.





ahhh so it's religion.. 

just seems crazy to me to try and save every animal although the sentiment is good the practicality of it is another story.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I'm much more cynical than everyone here I guess.
> 
> Is there a remote chance that keeping them alive and asking generous and warm hearted donors for finantial help is more profitable than euthanaising them?




I genuinely believe the people really are trying to help all the animals misguided as it seems to me at times,


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahhh so it's religion..
> 
> just seems crazy to me to try and save every animal although the sentiment is good the practicality of it is another story.


I am not a religious scholar, but everything I understand from Islam, is that in these types of situations, it's not required to "save" them, but just make them as comfortable as possible, and let God's will prevail.

I think this same principal applies in Christianity, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> I am not a religious scholar, but everything I understand from Islam, is that in these types of situations, it's not required to "save" them, but just make them as comfortable as possible, and let God's will prevail.





ahh so I wonder why they don't


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahh so I wonder why they don't


does every Christian follow Christianity and it's rules and principles? Jews, same question....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> does every Christian follow Christianity and it's rules and principals? Jews, same question....




No not at all... that is not where I am coming from.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> No not at all... that is not where I am coming from.


Then what are you asking?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Then what are you asking?




What I asked in my first post.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> What I asked in my first post.


Obviously because someone at this shelter does adhere to Islamic principles.

Since you know the people at ESMA why don't you just ask them this question?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

It would be interesting to hear their explanation, and if it differs from mine.


----------

